# Core2 vs P4



## gsoul2soul (Oct 7, 2006)

Now, I really do want to go for Core2 Mobo !!!

only thing is... is it too expensive... compared to P4 3 + GHz ?

And if i do go for low priced Core2 (how low should i go?)

there is 1.8 GHz Core 2 (E6300)... is it better than P4 3.6 or something ?

help...


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 7, 2006)

The slowest Core 2 Duo is better than the fastest P4. If you can't afford a Core 2 Duo get an Athlon64 X2 3600+ NOT a P4.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 7, 2006)

> there is 1.8 GHz Core 2 (E6300)... is it better than P4 3.6 or something ?



hell yeah !! dont u read the mags.. and other Hardware Review websites... even not ... now days if you go to the market and go to any reputed Hardware shop... u will find now days when one can afford its only Core2Duo what is selling...

whats your budget !! as Core 2 Duo E6300 should fall under 10k ...


----------



## return_of_vengeance (Oct 8, 2006)

hey is p4 having no class against core 2 duo 1.66 which is used in dell inspiron laptops?


----------



## nishant_nms (Oct 9, 2006)

return_of_vengeance said:
			
		

> hey is p4 having no class against core 2 duo 1.66 which is used in dell inspiron laptops?


Had P4 ever any class? I don't tink so


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 9, 2006)

Well images speak thousand words isnt it 

*img152.imageshack.us/img152/4984/12736rc4.png

The E6300 can easily match a AMD X2 4600+
(the e6300 in red is overclocked)

Full Review @ anandtech


----------



## executioner (Oct 9, 2006)

please suggest a mobo supporting crossfire,compatible with core2duo


----------



## aquamatrix (Oct 9, 2006)

ASUS P5W DH Deluxe SKT 775


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 9, 2006)

^^: whats the difference between that mobo and p5b deluxe


----------



## aquamatrix (Oct 9, 2006)

well the chipsets differ, p5w got the 975, and p5b got 965, otherwise theres almost no difference.


----------



## gsoul2soul (Oct 12, 2006)

What about this CPU ?
I went to market today, and found this one... "Intel dual core 3.4"

Is that Core 2 ? (I'm a bit confused)

And the Shop keeper reccomended the motherboard based on "Intel 965 Chipset"

BUT... help my Graphic card is "Geforce 6800 GT" in AGP !!! So do you think there will be AGP Slot? apart from the now standard PCI express ?


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 12, 2006)

gsoul2soul said:
			
		

> What about this CPU ?
> I went to market today, and found this one... "Intel dual core 3.4"
> 
> Is that Core 2 ? (I'm a bit confused)
> ...



*well its a bit confusing as far as the term "dual core" is concerned it means Pentium 4 proc with "dual core".Now P4 procs can go upto "dual core" only.After that no P4 will be manufactured.The next range of Processors to be launched are thus known as Intel "Core2Duo"."Core2Duo" range of processors use less clock speeds (as Intel wanted to stop the GHZ race) instead have higher bus speeds (1066mhz FSB).These procs use lesser power than P4 s and hence run colder and are more efficient.So typically a "Core2Duo" which has a maruti 800's engine is much more efficient than a Ambassador's 1800cc engine....get it.

As far as mobo is concerned if u can splurge then Rs.14.5k will buy u the best mobo from Asus,P5W DH Deluxe.

No offence but with Core2Duo and the Asus P5W DH DLX talking about agp is like sending the Indian Army to fight a battle with axe and swords instead of guns.LOL*


----------



## MakeWayForTheBadGuy (Oct 12, 2006)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> .So typically a "Core2Duo" which has a maruti 800's engine is much more efficient than a Ambassador's 1800cc engine....get it.
> 
> 
> 
> No offence but with Core2Duo and the Asus P5W DH DLX talking about agp is like sending the Indian Army to fight a battle with axe and swords instead of guns.LOL





Exellent comparisions man 



I just couldn't stotp my self, saw your rig under construction in your sig.

Why antibiotic and platinum?? antibiotic is too crampy and with that rig you'll need space for overclocking gear like WC and massive coolers. 



I'd suggest a zebby Jamaica and Zebby skyhawk 640W.


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 12, 2006)

MakeWayForTheBadGuy said:
			
		

> Exellent comparisions man
> 
> I just couldn't stotp my self, saw your rig under construction in your sig.
> 
> ...



*DO U ACTUALLY OWN THE CONFIG IN UR SIGNATURE?

HEY HW MUCH DID THE PROC AND THE MOBO COST?WAT's UR REVIEW OF THE MOBO man?

__________


			
				sabret00the said:
			
		


			I'am Trying to build:

Intel C2D E6600 (waiting for prices to come down from Rs.15500/-)

Asus P5W DH Deluxe (waiting for prices to come down from Rs.14500/-)

2 x Nvidia GeForce 7900GT (waiting for prices to come down from Rs.17000/-each rite nw and waiting to get more info on DX 10 cards)

2 x 2Gb DDR2 800Mhz (waiting for prices to come down from Rs.25000/-each)

20"Viewsonic Wide Screen LCD (I knw CRT's are better and already own a Samsung Syncmaster 955DF CRT for my existing system)

Zebronics Antibiotic (already have this one)

Zeb Platinum 500W PSU (already have this one)

Wud like to call it ma monsta!!!.
		
Click to expand...


I actually fell for the Antibiotic as I wanted to go for a transparent case and the LCD looks awesome.
The Platinum 500 loads enough punch for my needs man!!!*


----------



## MakeWayForTheBadGuy (Oct 13, 2006)

the processor is Rs.15500 and the Mobo Rs.14250. 
Haven't really overclocked yet (waiting for Team Xtreem RAM), so cannot comment on the boards performance.


----------



## hard_rock (Oct 14, 2006)

I heard that even though Dual Core processors are out there in market, there are very few applications to use the DUAL PROCESSORS...... I donno what it is or whether is it true or not.. Is it true.


----------



## iMav (Oct 14, 2006)

1:-Intel orignal motherboard 865gsa-------3600----3yr
2:-Intel original 2.66hz dualcore-------------5000---3yr

guys i currently hav p4 3GHz with an intel mobo ..... my engg has quoted this how much of a performance difference is this gonna make ....


----------



## Pathik (Oct 14, 2006)

its pentium d 805... It wont make make much diff.. Better take the 820


----------



## MakeWayForTheBadGuy (Oct 14, 2006)

> 1:-Intel orignal motherboard 865gsa-------3600----3yr
> 2:-Intel original 2.66hz dualcore-------------5000---3yr
> 
> guys i currently hav p4 3GHz with an intel mobo ..... my engg has quoted this how much of a performance difference is this gonna make ....


 

I'd suggest you hold your 'upgrade horses' for a while and collect some more funds and upgrade to C2D in some time.


----------



## caleb (Oct 14, 2006)

pathiks said:
			
		

> its pentium d 805... It wont make make much diff.. Better take the 820


Just out of curiosity (as I own a Intel D805 processor)...what is the equivalent of Intel D805 in AMD & also in Intel P4
Thanks
__________
Just out of curiosity (as I own a Intel D805 processor)...what is the equivalent of Intel D805 in AMD & also in Intel P4
Thanks


----------



## caleb (Oct 17, 2006)

caleb said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity (as I own a Intel D805 processor)...what is the equivalent of Intel D805 in AMD & also in Intel P4
> Thanks
> No one knows the answer for this???


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 17, 2006)

man .... this core 2 duo processors overclocks like hell . when coupled with either ..  

1. gigabyte 965p DS 3     OR 
2.  asus     P5B DLX ..  

especially .. E 6300  and  E6400 

 i am so stupid that only last dec i got 3.2 ghz p4 .. i should have  waited.. for this gem of a processor..


----------



## Ch@0s (Oct 19, 2006)

^^Even the E6600 overclocks really well if paired with the right cooler.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 21, 2006)

executioner said:
			
		

> please suggest a mobo supporting crossfire,compatible with core2duo



Crossfire goes with ATI and SLI with nvidia. If you wanna opt ATI.... Intel 975 XBX offers crossfire ( ie u can not go with 2 geforce cards on this board, u need 2 ATI based cards )
If you want 2 Geforce cards (ie SLI) the best board is from ASUS ie 
ASUS P5N32-SLI SE Deluxe based on nforce4 chipset........Both the boards support C2D.


----------



## akshayt (Oct 21, 2006)

No, E6600 is usually not a good overclocker. E6400 is the best ocer I would say. E6600 sometimes gets good oc but most times doesnn'y


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 21, 2006)

But no amount of OCing changes the fact that E6600 has 4 MB L2 cache and E6400 has only 2 MB.


----------



## Ch@0s (Oct 21, 2006)

^^Very true and the fact is overclocking is completely dependent on what week the cpu is. An L628/L631 will do 4GHz on air. Compared to that an L626/L625 can't even manage 4GHz with insane voltages on water. No matter what the batch, they'll manage 3-3.2 on air easily. Newer E6400 chips don't do as well as the E6600 chips.


----------



## caleb (Oct 22, 2006)

Gentlemen, does anyone know what is the equivalent of Intel D805 proocessor in AMD?


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 22, 2006)

Athlon64 X2 3600+. But the Athlon's a lot faster.


----------



## caleb (Oct 22, 2006)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> Athlon64 X2 3600+. But the Athlon's a lot faster.


 Thanks


----------

